# Stelber tricycles



## westonflier (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a Stelber trike coming soon and was wondering if anyone has catalogs to give me an idea how old it is . I don't have a photo yet but would know it when I saw it .


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 17, 2015)

I've seen Stelber tricycles before, mainly the chain driven style, but don't know anything about the company. There is a bit of Stelber info on this CABE thread from awhile back: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?50156-Stebler-20-quot&highlight=stelber

Dave


----------



## westonflier (Oct 17, 2015)

I googled Stelber tricycle images but couldn't find anything close to the one I'm getting . It is all there but has no paint left and the seat covering is pretty much gone . I hope to pick it up this week and will post pictures .


----------



## westonflier (Oct 24, 2015)

*stelber tricycle*


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for the photos! That's interesting to see a chain drive tricycle equipped with a bicycle-style tank.

Dave


----------

